# AuSable Smallmouth - Best Stretch of River?



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

not asking for anything too specific ... just wondering what opinions are for between which two ponds offers the best smallmouth fishing ... last week of June.


----------



## walyking (Dec 11, 2016)

cdacker said:


> not asking for anything too specific ... just wondering what opinions are for between which two ponds offers the best smallmouth fishing ... last week of June.


we use to camp old orchard park in the 80s and early 90s and seemed like the quantity of fish was best on foote but quality was best on cooke. dad always liked to drift sideways with the boat drifting slow out deep with crawlers or leeches with a couple split shot on line to keep it near bottom. once in a while wed pick up a few walleye and pike. early mornings as the sun came up was good near shore with large bass poppers. wed use a small clear bobber about 3 feet ahead of popper for casting weight. good luck to you and enjoy. its a beautiful place to be.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

a few years back on vacation (either Aug or Jul I forget) I got a 5lb smallie on a buzzbait about 1 mile down from foote at about 6ish in the morning.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

walyking said:


> we use to camp old orchard park in the 80s and early 90s and seemed like the quantity of fish was best on foote but quality was best on cooke. dad always liked to drift sideways with the boat drifting slow out deep with crawlers or leeches with a couple split shot on line to keep it near bottom. once in a while wed pick up a few walleye and pike. early mornings as the sun came up was good near shore with large bass poppers. wed use a small clear bobber about 3 feet ahead of popper for casting weight. good luck to you and enjoy. its a beautiful place to be.


My dad and I always drifted like that for pannies! You never knew if you were going to get a panfish, walleye, pike, or bass. Very relaxing way to fish and we always did well. Sometimes the old fashioned way is still the best way to fill the cooler.


----------

